
You Need Better Senior Software Developers - tndl
https://medium.com/@tindleaj/you-need-better-senior-software-developers-4c762950fe1
======
tracker1
The single biggest issue I've seen is often a trend towards only hiring people
using the exact tooling that a given manager and other members have been
comfortable with. This has made it nearly impossible to hire say, a Jr-Mid
developer with C#, ASP.Net MVC and React/JavaScript. This is as opposed to
hiring for the harder skill, favoring those with demonstrated history of
learning new (to them) tech.

I tend to favor people who have worked on personal projects and taken the time
to learn new/different tech. If there's even a 50% overlap with the existing
tech, even better. But it's actually really hard to convey this to either
recruiters or upper management.

The worst still is dealing with other Software Architects in the org who
pretty much refuse to try anything too different.

